# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  تقديرها في الشهاده....ضعيف....أنظروا ماذا فعلت؟؟

## القلب الجريح

تقديرها في الشهاده....ضعيف....أنظروا ماذا فعلت؟؟!! 

طلعت البنت من بيتهم بدون محد يدري 

وحطت رسالة فوق السرير 


وبعد مافقدت الام بنتها 

راحت لغرفتها تشوف وينها 


ولاحظت الرساله فوق السرير 


فتحتها الام وتقراها وهي ترتجف 


الرساله 


ماما انا تزوجت واحد وانا حامل !! الحين منه 

أنا وياه بنروح نسكن في شاحنة 

ونبي نزرع حشيش 

(مخدرات) 

له ولاصدقائه وماراح ازورك الا بعد عشرين سنه 


عشان اخليك تشوفين احفادك 


وترا زوجي فيه ايدز وقاعدين نعالجه الحين 


ولاخلت عـلـّه الا كتبتها 


((وكتبت في الاخير)) 


ملاحظه: انا اكذب انا في بيت الجيران 

بس حبيت اوريك انه فيه اشياء بالحياة 


أكبر مصيبه بكثيــــــــــــــــر 

من شهادتي ( بتقدير ضعيف) المدرسيه اللي بدولابي 





وكاتبه بالاخير"احبك يا ماما "

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالله عليها .. شكلها بنت تحفه

مشكوووووووووور القلب الجريح

تسلم على الموضوع الحلووو

الله يعطيك العافية

دمتم لنا بخير

----------


## ملك العشاق

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

ههههههههههههههههههه فلته هالبنت
يسلمو

----------


## النور الزينبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اي والله يا دمعه شكلها تحفة ونص

يسلموا على الموضوع

----------


## القلب الجريح

تسلمون لي 

وتشكرون عالمشاركة الحلوة 
والرد الاحلى 

لاحرمنا الله هالطلة

----------


## زينب

يدل على عقلها الا أكبر من سنها لأن كلامها صحيح ولكن الشهادة مهمة

----------


## القلب الجريح

اكيد خية 
وشكرا عالتعقيب

----------


## بنوته

هههههههههههههه

مشكور اخوي وننتظر المشاركات المسليه

----------


## القلب الجريح

عفوا خية 
ولو

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه

----------


## القلب الجريح

تسلمي خية 
هذا من ذوقش

----------


## دموع الشوق

ههههههههههههههههههه 
يسلمو

----------


## القلب الجريح

الله يسلمش 
وتشكري

----------


## ميمو

مش هادحك على القصة
لاني انا تقريبا عملت نفس الموقف

----------


## القلب الجريح

ههههههههه
ماشالله عليش يميمو 

باين عليش 
شااااااااااااااااطرة 
بس في الاونة الاخيرة 

تسلمي خية

----------

